# Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX770-Edition: Core i5-4690 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX770-Edition: Core i5-4690 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]*

					Intel hat neue Haswell-Prozessoren auf den Markt gebracht und den Core i5-4690 haben wir direkt in einem neuen PCGH-Gaming-PC untergebracht.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-Gaming-PC GTX770-Edition: Core i5-4690 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]*


----------



## -Neo- (23. Mai 2014)

Mal davon abgesehen das neben der vernünftigen Hardware wieder die gleichen stolpersteine wie immer drin sind, würde ich mich an eurer Stelle mal mit der Rechtsabteilung in Verbindung setzen. Werben mit selbstverständlichkeiten ist in Deutschland Abmahnungswürdig

Vorteile der PCGH-PCs:
- Geprüfte und von Herstellern unabhängige Zusammenstellung von der Redaktion
*- 2 Jahre Garantie und Serviceleistung von Alternate bei einem Defekt*
- Für den Silent-Betrieb optimiert
- Verwendete Komponenten sowie Messwerte werden transparent aufgelistet
- Von Alternate optimiertes BIOS
- Keine OEM-Produkte werden in den PCs verbaut
- PC ist auch ohne Betriebssystem erhältlich (freie Auswahl der OS-Version)
*- 14 Tage Rückgaberecht*


----------



## keinnick (23. Mai 2014)

Wo steht denn geschrieben, dass 2 Jahre *Garantie* eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind? Ich glaube Du verwechselt Garantie und Gewährleistung.


----------



## -Neo- (23. Mai 2014)

Du hast recht, kann sein das ich mich da vertan habe. Ändert aber nichts da der zweite Punkt bleibt und unseren tollen deutschen gesetzen die diesen Abmahnschwachsinn zulassen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis Neo, wir haben das entsprechend geändert!


----------



## 04_alex_4 (23. Mai 2014)

die Verkabelung des PCs ist nicht die schlechteste aber lässt sich was besseres wünschen...


----------



## Stern1710 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich nörgle mal wie es immer passiert am Netzteil herum 
Hätte man nicht zumindestens ein "normales" L8 (ohne Kabelmanagemant (= CM)) nehmen können? Die L8 mit CM basieren meines Wissens nach auf einer schlechteren Plattform als die ohne CM. ODer gleich eine Straight Power E9 450W?
Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "Dann kann man auch noch in Zukunft eine stärkere GPU einbauen". Ein übertakteter i7 4770K und eine Titan bleiben ja auch weit unter 400W (glaube jetzt so ca. 330W). Also noch mehr als genug Reserve vorhanden. Weiters hätte der Nutzer dann eine bessere Plattform (4 Rails statt 2), eine noch etwas leiseren Lüfter und 80+ Gold (ok das ist jetzt nicht so wichtig 

Könnte das man evtl. mal umsetzten oder liegt das nicht im Bereich des möglichen (was ich jetzt einfach nicht glauben kann)

Ansonsten ist der PC aber um einiges besser als andere die ihr schon im Angebot hattet


----------



## BK23 (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute.Ich wollte mir möglicherweise in den nächsten Wochen einen PC zusammen bauen,habe aber relativ wenig Ahnung davon,dann habe ich diesen Artikel gesehen und wollte fragen ob ihr mir diesen empfehlen würdet.Meine Anforderungen sind ,dass ich die neuesten Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann.


----------



## facehugger (24. Mai 2014)

BK23 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.Ich wollte mir möglicherweise in den nächsten Wochen einen PC zusammen bauen,habe aber relativ wenig Ahnung davon,dann habe ich diesen Artikel gesehen und wollte fragen ob ihr mir diesen empfehlen würdet.Meine Anforderungen sind ,dass ich die neuesten Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen kann.


Mach hier nen eigenen Thread auf, da wirst du optimal beraten Die Fertigknechte hier sind recht ok, aber hier und da noch verbesserungswürdig*. 

@Topic:* der Knecht ist an sich gar nicht mal verkehrt. Aber warum verschließt ihr euch einem technisch besseren/effizienteren E9 oder Antec True Power Classic mit 450W? Hat Alternate zuviele L8 530W "rumliegen"... 

Sicher, es gibt schlechtere Netzteile, allerdings ist das bessere des guten Feind!

Gruß


----------



## AMD4EVA (24. Mai 2014)

> *- 2 Jahre Garantie und Serviceleistung von Alternate bei einem Defekt*
> 
> *- 14 Tage Rückgaberecht*


14 Tage rückgabe recht bei online bestellungen ist in deutschland allgemein normal

2 jahre für alles ist lächerlich,
als registrierte benutzer erhält man bei den meisten GK 5 jahre gewährleistung,
und das beim hersteller die gk eher ausgetauscht wird und eine schneller rma abwicklung,
als über dritte stattfindet ist eigentlich wohl bekannt.

abgesehen davon glänzt alternate schon lange nichtmehr mit service


----------



## Schaffe89 (29. Mai 2014)

Wieso habt ihr keinen PC mit AMD GPU im Angebot?
Ihr habt doch erst seit letztem einen 290x PCGH PC angekündigt


----------



## Tranceport (30. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer.  _Watch Dogs_ ist aber nicht das erste Spiel, das mit 2 GiByte Speicher absäuft. PCGH rät seit Monaten dazu, besser in eine HD 7970/280X denn in eine GTX 770 zu investieren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Quelle

Alles klar  !


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2014)

Immer diese billig Netzteile.


----------



## XD-User (7. Juni 2014)

Mehr als nur einseitig gebaute PC´s... Im Heft und auf der Seite wird ja oft davon gesprochen das AMD zu bestimmten Teilen mehr als nur gleichgestellt ist zu nVidia, besonders im niedrigen bzw. mittleren und auch höheren Preisbereich, im Enthusiast Segment siehts vllt anders aus mit der Titan/Black (Karten wie die R9 295X2/Titan Z mal ausgenommen). 

Das keine CPU´s verbaut werden von AMD ist ja auch nur verständlich, aber keine GPU´s und keinerleid kleinere Rechner mit APU´s und schnellem Dual Ranked Ram finde ich schon seltsam.
Ich meine besonders hier bei PCGH wo man ja weiß welche Kombinationen sinnvoll sind und auch wie man ohne OC und mit Standartteilen die APU´s gut nach vorne bringt und Leistung aus ihnen kitzelt.
Natürlich wird hier der Großteil der User, besonders im Extreme-Forum, sich die Rechner selber zusammen bauen und dran feilen, aber da ihr ja eh mit Alternate zusammenarbeitet und auch Werbung im Magazin ist (was sicherlich auch genug Leute lesen damit man auf dem aktuellen Stand ist und weiß was abgeht in der Branche), könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass evetuell APU´s im mATX Rechner gut ankommen könnten 

Edit: Zumindest bei den GPU´s könnte doch 50:50 Verhältniss vorhanden sein...


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juni 2014)

Wieso verbaut ihr eine 120 GB M500? Schreiben: 130MB/s ist auf Festplattennivau! Selbst meine PATA HDD Samsung 320 GB hatte schon in den Randbereichen 120MB/s geschafft. Bei dem Preis sollte schon eine 240er drin sein. Die GTX770er ist nicht untere Preisklasse. Der Graka eine Einsteiger-Größe an SSD gegenüberzustellen ist fragwürdig. Mal davon ab wäre eine MX schon wünschenswert gewesen. Die 30 Euro in der Gewinnspanne nicht zu haben ist Gewinngeilheit.

Im Rechner soll eine WD HDD verbaut sein. lt. Datenblatt: WD Blue beispiels weise 150 MB/s kontinuierlich. Schon witzig, wenn dei HDD schneller schreibt als die SSD in einem 1000€ Rechner


----------



## Oozy (8. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Wieso verbaut ihr eine 120 GB M500? Schreiben: 130MB/s ist auf Festplattennivau!


In 99% der Fällen braucht der Durschnittsuser eben "Lesen" anstatt "Schreiben", deswegen ist dieser Wert für den Consumer-Bereich eigentlich eher uninteressant.



> Im Rechner soll eine WD HDD verbaut sein. lt. Datenblatt: WD Blue beispiels weise 150 MB/s kontinuierlich. Schon witzig, wenn dei HDD schneller schreibt als die SSD in einem 1000€ Rechner


Wieso unbedingt eine WD? Das kann genau so gut eine Seagate sein.


----------



## DBB (8. Juni 2014)

Tranceport schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> Alles klar  !


 
Allg. erschließt sich mir der Setup dieser PCs nicht. Selbst meine uralt 580er kam schon mit 4GB daher, bei den 770ern gibts durchaus auch Modelle mit 4GB. 
8GB RAM in nem Mid-/High-End PC zu verbauen... das hab ich vor fünf Jahren gemacht, siehe meine Spezifikation^^


----------



## FKY2000 (8. Juni 2014)

DBB schrieb:


> Allg. erschließt sich mir der Setup dieser PCs nicht. Selbst meine uralt 580er kam schon mit 4GB daher, ...



das glaube ich nicht, Tim!


----------



## IluBabe (8. Juni 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> In 99% der Fällen braucht der Durschnittsuser eben "Lesen" anstatt "Schreiben", deswegen ist dieser Wert für den Consumer-Bereich eigentlich eher uninteressant.
> Wieso unbedingt eine WD? Das kann genau so gut eine Seagate sein.



Klar wird es kaum auffallen, nur eben ist es eine Kuriosität das die SSD langsamer schreibt als wahrscheinlich die verbaute HDD. 

Warum eine WD? KA frag Alternate. Die hatten sie wohl rumliegen. Steht zumindest in der Beschreibung, dass es ne WD, welche ist natürlich unklar. Deswegen hab ich mal rausgekramt wie hoch die Leistung ist von ner billigen WD. Ich glaub kaum dass ne WD Black drin steckt, die hätte dann noch bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Klar wird es kaum auffallen, nur eben ist es eine Kuriosität das die SSD langsamer schreibt als wahrscheinlich die verbaute HDD.


 
Spielt aber keine Rolle. Die SSD lebt ja von der geringen Zugriffszeit und nicht weil du massig Dateien darauf schnell schreiben kannst.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (9. Juni 2014)

Die WD Blue ist einfach so laut  (So ein pfeifen)


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juli 2014)

Bei über 1000 Euro Budget geht sich auch ein Xeon bzw. eine R9 290 aus.

P/L technisch nicht gerade gut.


----------

